# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ازمون استخدامی فوریت

## Lara27

یا ایهاالناس کسی هس فوریت خونده باشه بدونه برای استخدامی تریاژ تلفنی چی باید خوند؟ واقعا راه دوری نمیره

----------


## Shah1n

اینو امیرحسین بلده که اونم اخراج شده

----------


## Sinus

@*@mr.masomi@*

 10 مین گشتم تا ایدی تو پیدا کردم :/

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lara27


یا ایهاالناس کسی هس فوریت خونده باشه بدونه برای استخدامی تریاژ تلفنی چی باید خوند؟ واقعا راه دوری نمیره


با سلام و روز بخیر
پروتکل تریاژ تلفنی سازمان اورژانس منبع اصلیه که حدود صد صفحه است
ولی برای اطمینان بیشتر حتما برادی 2018 هم مطالعه کنید که اصلا واجب نیس و جنبه اطلاعات بیشتر رو داره ولی خوایتی فصل تریاژشو ببین
تو تلگرام فایل پی دی اف این ها هست که براتون میفرستم
لینک پروتکل تریاژ تلفنی
https://t.me/emsapp/4227
و لینک برادی ها که این فایل و فایل پایینیشه
https://t.me/emsapp/4308

امیدوارم براتون مفید باشه*

----------


## Lara27

تو رو خدا کسی هس؟؟

----------

